# What computer screen cleaner product(s) would you recommend?



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

I had a stylus which just dried up so I need something new. I'm open to all suggestions.

:tiphat:


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

come on, 33 views, which means some of you use cleaning products for your screens. Help the deggi out here!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Sorry Deggs, did not get the urgency, I don't use anything fancy, but something I picked up on UK Channel 4's legendary show "How Clean is You house"; two pints of tepid tap water, 4 tablespoons of white vinegar and a few drops of dishing detergent (like Fairy), all in a spray pump, dampen a soft cloth and wipe the screen! (use the same to clean my windows and the telly!)

/ptr


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Most of those 33 views were mine, as I couldn't read your posts through the grime.

I got a bottle of isopropyl alcohol, it the main chemical in most of the expensive scree wipe products, and has other cleaning uses. Just dilute 50/50 in water and don't be tempted to drink it.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

quack said:


> Most of those 33 views were mine, as I couldn't read your posts through the grime.
> 
> I got a bottle of isopropyl alcohol, it the main chemical in most of the expensive scree wipe products, and has other cleaning uses. Just dilute 50/50 in water and don't be tempted to drink it.


Do not - DO NOT! - use any cleaner with alcohol in it. Just get one of the many non-alcohol screen cleaners that you can buy cheaply on sites like Amazon.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

heh, it's true, I don't usually convey urgency well 

thanks to all 3 for your replies.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

i use Windex for everything and I mean everything - hope that helps...............


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

The same 'general product' sold at opticians ~ "Lens Cleaner," along with, also same source, microfiber cloth.

Gentle enough for your anti-reflection coated $$$ prescription plastic lenses, works well on the soft skin of laptop screens.

Sometimes, the microfirbre cloths are sold, slightly larger, as 'screen cleaner.' Often, you need no fluid with these cloths, but the liquid Lens Cleaner, usually in a smallish container with a push / spray button, Just a light spritz and a wipe takes care of most 'schmutz.'


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> i use Windex for everything and I mean everything - hope that helps...............


Windex indeed, all else is vanity. If you don't have Windex around, see ptr's post.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Windex indeed, all else is vanity. If you don't have Windex around, see ptr's post.


"two pints of tepid tap water, 4 tablespoons of white vinegar and a few drops of dishing detergent (like Fairy)"

Yea, sounds like good tepid stuff but what does it taste like?


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Windex and similar window cleaning products contains ammonia which is good for removing smears from glass but can damage the plastic of LCD screens. Dilute isopropyl *IS* safe for LCD screens, it is other alcohols such as methyl or ethyl alcohol that can cause damage and commonly available rubbing alcohol is usually a mixture.

If you are in any doubt then simply a damp microfibre cloth (no paper towels) is best. Even tap water can do damage depending on your supply, so dampened with distilled water is best


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

A cloth that is damp followed by a cloth that isn't damp. Works wonders.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

what screens?! use a projector and a wall as the comp display.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

Lemon juice, it also removes finger prints.

Thank you so much

_Ryan_


----------

